# Ventrilo authentication system now in action. For use of Ventrilo Please Read



## t4ct1c47

*Overclock.Net Ventrilo Server*

Welcome members of Overclock.Net









As you may or may not be aware, Overclock.net has a Ventrilo server.

You can now check the Ventrilo Server Stats and users currently active HERE!

*Ventrilo Connection Details*

IP: *overclock.typefrag.com*

port:*3784*

A new authentication system has now been implemented on the Overclock.net Ventrilo server in order to make it exclusive to forum members. If you wish to use the Overclock.net Ventrilo server you must now PM* t4ct1c47* so that your account in the Ventrilo server can be set up. Please do not PM multiple members of staff otherwise this can cause confusion.

*What are the needed requirements for a Ventrilo account ?*

In order to be set up with an account for the Ventrilo server we require you to have the following:

Have been a member on Overclock.Net for 2 weeks +
Have a minimum 20 Posts
Though these requirements may seem strenuous, they serve to keep Ventrilo a pleasant environment free of spam and other annoyances.

Once you meet all of the above requirements, please PM *t4ct1c47* with what you would like your password to be.
If your private message goes unanswered for more than two days then you may re-send the private message to the service manager *Sin100*.

*Just to make sure things are done as efficiently as possible, please format your PM like so:*

...
Subject: Ventrilo Authentication

Body:
*your overclock.net user name*
*your desired password*
...

Yes, that does mean that you are required to use the same user name for both the forums and Ventrilo. This is to hold you accountable to forum rules.

_If you fail to follow the above your PM may go Un-answered._

*Ventrilo Membership applications are subject to random REP point checking.*

REP is to be earned legitimately through helping other members and being a productive member on Overclock.Net. Abusing the REP system only serves to cheapen it.

A friendly but serious warning. Any members found to be abusing the REP system in anyway shape or form whether it be to join Ventrilo or not, will be subject to action being taken against them.

*Forum Rules still apply in Ventrilo !*

_The Terms of Service still apply in Ventrilo._
Harrasment of any OCN Staff, verbal abuse of OCN in general or Chat Abuse could result it the loss of Vent access!

Please report any Ventrilo abuse or abusive behaviour to either one of the following Ventrilo Staff:

*t4ct1c47*
*Oupavoc*
*justarealguy*

If you have any problems with any of the Ventrilo Moderators then please report such issues to the Ventrilo administrator: *t4ct1c47*. If at this point you experience further problems you may contact the service manager: *Sin100*.

If you break the TOS or you have found to be aggressive/rude ETC then the below actions will be taken against you. Please be aware we are a friendly Ventrilo server and we will NOT tolerate Racial discrimination/Hate, Sexual discrimination. or any other type of discrimination Those found partaking in such activities will be _Instantly banned_ with a possibility of no return. Please remember that we *DO NOT* allow *4CHAN* discussions or linking in Ventrilo. Those found doing so will be dealt with accordingly. We wish to keep a drama free Ventrilo.

*1 Verbal Warning*
*1 Warnings + Repeat offence = 1 Week Ban*
*Ban + 2 further warnings = Permanent Ban*

**NOTE* If you are banned from OCN you will automatically have your membership from the OCN Ventrilo server revoked.*

*Your account details*

Your login details to the ventrilo server is for your use and yours only. If we find that someone other than yourself is using your account to utilize Ventrilo in anyway you may be banned at a Ventrilo Mods discretion.

You are resposible for your account details. OCN does not accept responsibility for users unable to protect their login details.

*Complaint lodging within Ventrilo*

Please only log valid complaints against other user abusing ventrilo or breaking the rules. Complaints made for ''Fun'' could result in action being taken against your account. This is due to recent flooding of the Complaint system with non relevant complaints. Use it properly! Abuse it and your account may be forfeit.

.................................................. .................................................. ..............................................

Once we have setup your account you will be notified via PM, and you are free to enjoy the server whenever you'd like.









Hope to see you in the server soon!


----------



## born2killU

why ? have there been spammers ??


----------



## ENTERPRISE

We have had problems with Spammers yes..Along with people surfing the server making it an annoying place to be at times. This new system will fix this.


----------



## Chipp

Bump for the new system.

It will take a little extra time up front, but in the long run Vent will be a much more enjoyable experience for everybody.


----------



## l V l

PM'd


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Added. Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## noname

PM'd


----------



## l V l

this makes me mad, I have to be ClaytonCallihan everywhere I go, ahhh! I want it all changed to V!!! AHH!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ClaytonCallihan* 
this makes me mad, I have to be ClaytonCallihan everywhere I go, ahhh! I want it all changed to V!!! AHH!!!

Sorry thats how its got to be from now on. you will appreciate the benefits of the system.


----------



## l V l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
Sorry thats how its got to be from now on. you will appreciate the benefits of the system.

That is true, I hate those spammers and such









Good work on the new system fellas


----------



## ENTERPRISE

We are having a party right now lol.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*


We are having a party right now lol.


When I'm in Vent, you know it's a party.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


When I'm in Vent, you know it's a party.










A silent party until you get your mic working buddy.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*


A silent party until you get your mic working buddy.










lol , it was a party. We should party again tomarrow night. Ill bring the music. Chipp bring the food , and enterprise bring the girls!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Lol.

Ok sorry for the dely for the people who Pm'd me late last night as I had to go. Im back on it and registering you now.

Thanks.


----------



## Transonic

Stickied. Don't want anyone to miss this.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Cheers Transonic..you beat me to it hehe.

On a quick note if anyone has any issues after being given Vent permission please PM either me or The Duke.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All requests done and registered.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

does anyone even use this? i've been sat on it for a couple of hours.... not a soul in sight!


----------



## Sin100

Well i used to use it LOADS!
But then i met a few people that i really didnt get on with, also the few people i really talked to, like Inspire stopped going on


----------



## MaKaVeLi

ghey


----------



## ENTERPRISE

It can vary. Sometimes there are rather a few on and sometimes there arnt..you just have to catch it at the right time.


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaKaVeLi*


ghey


meh.. :|


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*All the PM'S I have recieved within the last 30 mins about account creation im afraid there will be a very slight delay.*

Typefrag seems to be having site issues and at current im unable to create your accounts.

I will get on it as soon as this issue is resolved.

Thankyou.

Keep the Pm's coming


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaKaVeLi*


ghey


did you just call me gay!!! LOL?


----------



## The Duke

I'm usually in the vent when I'm in the forum...
It sure is lonely in here


----------



## MaKaVeLi

aww









I was chatting with NEvolution about you earlier









Should have been there


----------



## MaKaVeLi

woo, cheers Val


----------



## Sin100

Heh for some reason i though it was your thread mak!
Anyway..

BUMP for ENTERPRISE and his vent scheme







keep the spammers at bay.....


----------



## [email protected]

ANd now for the noob question of the day:
WHat is a ventrillo server?
What can you do there?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

just cuz i never leave here doesn't make it mine...although, i may have squatters rights


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


ANd now for the noob question of the day:
WHat is a ventrillo server?
What can you do there?


Ventrilo is like team speak, if you have heard of that? or like skype (you must have heard of that?)

You enter the room and there are sub rooms where you can join and talk to others in the room via using a microphone, its especially fun when for example your playing the OCN CS:S game server and a few of you who are playing in it log into the OCN vent server and talk, you can tell them where the enemy is (kinda cheating though) when you die and act as a spec cam.

You should go in







, im sure The Duke will be there, haha, he has LOADS of stories and is packed full of information, always willing to help


----------



## [email protected]

ah i see.
I don't have CS:source yet, but when i get it , i'll stop by and try some headshots!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


ah i see.
I don't have CS:source yet, but when i get it , i'll stop by and try some headshots!


Ventrillo is a stand-alone program, not just for gaming. We have specific areas for our game server people to chat, but there are general areas, as well.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
Heh for some reason i though it was your thread mak!
Anyway..

BUMP for ENTERPRISE and his vent scheme







keep the spammers at bay.....









Not just my scheme buddy. Its The dukes also.

*Update****

*Unfortunately Typefrag is still not fully operational. This is soon to be sorted im sure. I will update this thread once I have created accounts for all the PM'S I have recieved.*


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Another Update ***

Im Still having issues with Typefrag. Its definately a website issue.

Once its sorted I shall post here and apply all the accounts I have been Pm'd for.

Sorry for the delay


----------



## standard235

Well that sucks. I just remembered that since I reformatted, I didn't have the OCN Vent server...

Grrr... good thing it'll be worth it in the long run.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah the new scheme slows you up abit but once its done you never have to deal with spammers or channel surfers again.

Keep the Pm's coming people and as soon as things are fixed ill go ahead and sort you.


----------



## standard235

Awesome!


----------



## gonX

How come that it's on Typefrags end you'll have to do this? Last time I checked you can do it through the Ventrilo admin configuration -- directly through the client.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Since things are behaving now ive added all the accounts I was Pm'd for. Enjoy people*


----------



## Nevaziah

pm'ed


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


pm'ed


All done mate


----------



## Minea

Yes i know im new, but im gonna create one anyway, cause Vent is fun specially when playing a game.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Minea* 
Yes i know im new, but im gonna create one anyway, cause Vent is fun specially when playing a game.

Account created along with other Pm's


----------



## MaKaVeLi

woo, ventrillo is teh funnest









PM me Enterprise









MaK


----------



## Nostrano

Vent is soooooooooo funny


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump. Im on so can add accounts. Come quick while im on lol.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

bump


----------



## MaKaVeLi

haha, no-one loves you enterprise









COME ON VENT PEEPS


----------



## sniperscope

But this means you will know everyone's passwords


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sniperscope*


But this means you will know everyone's passwords


Well im afraid as the client cant make there own login an admin has to. Thus you need to give me a password so that i can create an account.

*If you feel unsettled by it make sure its a new password for the Vent server only.*


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sniperscope*


But this means you will know everyone's passwords



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*


Well im afraid as the client cant make there own login an admin has to. Thus you need to give me a password so that i can create an account.

*If you feel unsettled by it make sure its a new password for the Vent server only.*


Lol.... yeah, why would you even consider using your OCN password on vent


----------



## sniperscope

lol I wouldn't, im just wandering if someone did use one of their mainstream passwords, enterprise would know it


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sniperscope* 
lol I wouldn't, im just wandering if someone did use one of their mainstream passwords, enterprise would know it









oh noes, he might use it to hack into your paypal so he can buy a new dress...

oh wait, no, he's not a girl DOH!


----------



## sniperscope

someone go on vent


----------



## MaKaVeLi

i'm on


----------



## silverwing

how come i get "server "" has an empty host name" error?


----------



## silverwing

nvm got it going


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaKaVeLi* 
oh noes, he might use it to hack into your paypal so he can buy a new dress...

oh wait, no, he's not a girl DOH!









All I will say is LOL.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*


All I will say is LOL.


You need to get on vent more dude. We miss you not talking about random crap and threatening Nostranop with infractions everytime he opens his mouth. They were good times, good times









I can't come on vent today as i am off to kick it on da west saaaaiiiide wi ma home boyz (actually, the mother in law)









maybe tonight though


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaKaVeLi*


You need to get on vent more dude. We miss you not talking about random crap and threatening Nostranop with infractions everytime he opens his mouth. They were good times, good times









I can't come on vent today as i am off to kick it on da west saaaaiiiide wi ma home boyz (actually, the mother in law)









maybe tonight though










kickin it on da west saaaaaiiiiide wi ma geeeeeeeengsta home boyz?

personally, i dont think that's a good enough excuse


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


kickin it on da west saaaaaiiiiide wi ma geeeeeeeengsta home boyz?

personally, i dont think that's a good enough excuse










And your excuse for not going on vent is..............


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


And your excuse for not going on vent is..............


WAY too lazy


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaKaVeLi*


You need to get on vent more dude. We miss you not talking about random crap and threatening Nostranop with infractions everytime he opens his mouth. They were good times, good times









I can't come on vent today as i am off to kick it on da west saaaaiiiide wi ma home boyz (actually, the mother in law)









maybe tonight though










Lol well I did that like once as a laugh lol. I will be more active on vent soo n most likely.


----------



## TraeN.ReK

Do I need a certain number of posts before I can PM? Because I've looked everywhere for the PM button but can't find it. Its probably right in front of my eyes









I play on the CS:S server all the time but this is my first time to the forums.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well you click on the username and it will bring down a menu and from there you can select to PM a user.


----------



## Liyana

lol enterprise sounds like a robot sometimes


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TraeN.ReK* 
Do I need a certain number of posts before I can PM? Because I've looked everywhere for the PM button but can't find it. Its probably right in front of my eyes









I play on the CS:S server all the time but this is my first time to the forums.

Until you meet the minimum requirements you may only PM a Director.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liyana*


lol enterprise sounds like a robot sometimes


I do ?


----------



## sniperscope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liyana*


lol enterprise sounds like a robot sometimes


Not really...


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liyana*


lol enterprise sounds like a robot sometimes


What enterprise are you listening to?


----------



## Liyana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
Sorry thats how its got to be from now on. you will appreciate the benefits of the system.

this lol.....sounds like a bot to me


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liyana*


this lol.....sounds like a bot to me










Lol huh


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
Sorry thats how its got to be from now on. you will appreciate the benefits of the system. *You must comply or you are terminated*

Now he sounds robot-like


----------



## MaKaVeLi




----------



## Namrac

I might get on vent... might not...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I might get on vent... might not...

nice to know your vague streak is over









i also might...or not


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 

A new authentication system has now been implemented on the Overclock.net Ventrillo server in order to make it exclusive to forum members.

If you wish to use the Overclock.net Ventrillo server you must now *PM* either *ENTERPRISE1701 or The Duke (Not both of us )* so that a password can be bound to your *forum Username* so that you may use the Ventrillo server.

When sending a PM please construct it in this manor to avoid confusion and to speed up the process!

E.g.

Title: *Ventrillo* Authentication

Main message:

Your Forum username: (E.g.: Overclock.net)
Password of your choice: (**********)

â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€ ¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦. .................................................. ..........â€¦

****Note**** _The Username you use on the forums MUST be the same in vent._

_Also please create a new password for Vent and dont use the same password for your forums login for security reasons._

Both myself and The Duke will add your account as soon as we can.

Once we have setup your account you will be notified Via *PM*.

*Please take note that Forum rules still stand within Ventrillo. If you break them then your account can/will be revoked.*

Hope to see you in the server soon!

IP: passion.typefrag.com
Port: 9823

You made me send a PM with "Ventrillo" in it! Typo! rofl.
PM'd. You have no idea what you got yourselves into. prepare for pointless conversations.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

that's all that happens 90% of the time....

It's just Nostrano flaming...all in good humour though, we all love him really


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nostrano loves us all..I think i heard him whisper it atleast.....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
Nostrano loves us all..I think i heard him whisper it atleast.....

i heard it too


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All accounts requested thus far have been completed.


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*


Nostrano loves us all..I think i heard him whisper it atleast.....










when did i say that


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*









when did i say that


Who said you had to say it vocaly...You forget I read thoughts.


----------



## Nostrano

OH SHI- so that smile is just a distraction as well as the womanly voice?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
OH SHI- so that smile is just a distraction as well as the womanly voice?

Well I wont divuldge my secrets


----------



## Nostrano

I would be scared if you did


----------



## MaKaVeLi

come on vent fools

i wanna pwn you all on TTS


----------



## Nostrano

I have lernt not to use TTS


----------



## The Pook

Duke needs to check his private messages.


----------



## Nostrano

Try Enterprise


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


Duke needs to check his private messages.










Done, Sorry for the delay. I had to run out and get something shipped as promised!


----------



## The Pook

No worries.


----------



## DELL-HATER

I can't use Vent.... *crying*

Dell-Hater


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DELL-HATER*


I can't use Vent.... *crying*

Dell-Hater


Yeah, that's sad. Hope they'll find a cure for it


----------



## MaKaVeLi

lol, i'm on atm, although i will be comeing off later to chat privately with CanadianSyndicate









MaK


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Going away for a week so Please PM *The Duke *for Vent access. Any Pm's made to me will be met with a severe delay. So save yourself some time lol !.


----------



## dskina

Take Advantage Now!!!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Any requests sent to me after 12PM GMT wont be proccessed...Sorry. After that time please PM *The Duke*


----------



## ENTERPRISE

bump for the BF2 game


----------



## shajbot

Hey, what's the IP man...?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Check my first post mate.


----------



## shajbot

Wow nice font camouflage, thx...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I put it in bold just for you lol.


----------



## Damage82

I can't hear anything, says something about a codec


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damage82*


I can't hear anything, says something about a codec


What, you don't have GSM codecs installed?

http://www.free-codecs.com/guides/Ho...ws_XP_2000.htm


----------



## Snerp

PM'ed

you will have Snerp in your vent.


----------



## Kris88

I pmed you over a week ago what gives


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kris88*


I pmed you over a week ago what gives










If you Pm'd me I never recieved it mate. PM me again.


----------



## Kris88

Ok thx.








Sent


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Sweet. All done !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump.


----------



## cgrado

bump?


----------



## gonX

Why bump stickies?


----------



## cgrado

Because enterprise did. But i guess that was before it got stickied. I didn't bother to check if it was a sticky first, as that's not how i got here.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Why bump stickies?











Sometimes to get attention of others...I like to get Vent busy and get some people chatting.


----------



## sniperscope

Whenever I go on OCN vent there's no-one there.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Unfortunately that is the sad truth. I think its later on when all the US folks go in. By that time im getting my beauty sleep.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Unfortunately that is the sad truth. I think its later on when all the US folks go in. By that time im getting my beauty sleep.


You're beautiful enough already.


----------



## phantomgrave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


You're beautiful enough already.


...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All PM's I recieved while I was away concerning accounts have been sorted.

Thanks.


----------



## Kamakazi

I sent a PM a few days ago to you Enterprise, has it been taken care of yet?


----------



## Tricky

Ahh one more REP cmon...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All accounts added thus far.

Sorry for any delay due to my absense.


----------



## Nostrano

Get In Vent Now!


----------



## The_Rocker

Does no-one go on the vent server anymore? I am on it for the first time only to find no-one


----------



## ivan0550

No one use this?


----------



## MrSpock2002

I don't even bother as I'm on my guilds vent all day. I'm guessing most of us this is also true.


----------



## TheShehanigan

I asked for authorization.


----------



## redhat_ownage

adding a -m to your ventrillo shortcut target will allow you to open more than one at a time
example:"C:\\Program Files\\Ventrilo\\Ventrilo.exe" -m
hope this helps some people


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Sorry for the delay in adding accounts. They have all been done now .


----------



## foslock

Thanks, I am excited to talk to some people about random OCN stuff









Any chance of some channels in the future?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Channels ? What about them ?


----------



## Unknownm

bump so I can use this thread later on


----------



## swayne

pmed get back on the vent soon







have not been on it since they changed this rule tried to connect and was shocked at it o well be there soon


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey there guys. I have a few accounts that need processing. I shall do them ASAP. At current I am at work and do not have access to Vent at current but I am working on that as we speak.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

PM'd

hope i can get in soon


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Me too I have been busy at work and the typefrag website interface is not working at current so I can only do these when im home...Sorry


----------



## swayne

hope to be added again soon pmed a few days ago still no response though


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All accounts added. Sorry I have been very busy as of late and the typefrag site is still busted .


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys.

I have been getting alot of PM's from members reffered to me by others asking for access when they do not even meet the minimum requirments. Could you please redirect them here !.

Thanks.


----------



## biatchi

PM'ed you Enterprise


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thanks. I will add you once I am home lol.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Thanks. I will add you once I am home lol.

Sweet: Thank you.

Not sure if i will be able to get on tonight yet though.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Just a question/reminder. ENTERPRISE when you add people are you making sure to give them permissions to see channels and talk? A guy by the name of "swayne" was having problems only seeing "White space" in vent. He couldn't see channels, talk or move, yet I could see him.

All you have to do is give everyone Generic User permissions and load that to their account when you make it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Unfortunately the Vent authentication process has gone right up the shaft with the Vent 3.0. The program is not only different but the Typefrag CP does not yet function with version 3.0.

Vent 3.0 IMO is CRAP and very annoying. I have located a mistake I have made within the system due to the new release and unfortunately all members that see a ''Blank'' space will have to PM me again with there details and I will set them back up again ASAP.

Very sorry about that.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*UPDATE****

*I have just been through all the accounts to check the permissions and any mistakes have now been resolved !.*

*Please notify me if you are still having issues.*

*Thanks.*


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Very sorry for the Vent account delay. It seems Vent/Typefrag is messing with something as I have had trouble getting onto Vent to set the permissions. I will get these accounts done ASAP.


----------



## voice

Is vent heavily used at all? When i go on there no ones on


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well I will hopefully be launching some Vent awareness thing soon. Hold tight.


----------



## onlycodered

I'm somewhat new to Ventrilo, but I should be able to switch to any channel, right? Every time I try to switch to a channel in the Overclock.net server, I get a message saying "You are not allowed to switch channels manually".


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlycodered* 
I'm somewhat new to Ventrilo, but I should be able to switch to any channel, right? Every time I try to switch to a channel in the Overclock.net server, I get a message saying "You are not allowed to switch channels manually".

Yeah, Thats not right. I will look into that for you ASAP. I am at work right now si I am afraid I will not be able to do it right this second. PM The Duke as he may be in a better situation to help.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

more people need to be in vent guys!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


more people need to be in vent guys!


vent sucks - and even if I wanted to go in vent, I sent 2 PMs out last month and never got a reply back.


----------



## Tricky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


vent sucks


Yeah, really does. It's great voice quality-wise but, thats it. I run teamspeak servers if anyone is interested I can run an OCN TS or w/e everyone can come on my ts..

Unless OCN can run a TS server instead of a vent server? Dunno, just a suggestion. I'm a ts addict.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Vents down right now...lol

Edit: back up


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tricky*


Yeah, really does. It's great voice quality-wise but, thats it. I run teamspeak servers if anyone is interested I can run an OCN TS or w/e everyone can come on my ts..

Unless OCN can run a TS server instead of a vent server? Dunno, just a suggestion. I'm a ts addict.


I actually hate the sound quality of vent for some reason. People always say it's better but I just dislike it.

TS is a 10x better program and doesn't have half as many holes as Vent does


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


I actually hate the sound quality of vent for some reason. People always say it's better but I just dislike it.

TS is a 10x better program and doesn't have half as many holes as Vent does


It's the other way around. TS has ALOT of holes and hasn't been updated in a while. You can easily hack a privately hosted server in Teamspeak.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

GonX is correct. Teamspeak is fairly aweful in my mind.


----------



## thankspataks

So there is no way i can get into OCN vent?!?
Because i am failry new?
dumb.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
It's the other way around. TS has ALOT of holes and hasn't been updated in a while. You can easily hack a privately hosted server in Teamspeak.

yet to see someone crash any one of my TS servers. If I wanted to (which I won't and don't, I'm not stupid and careless) OCN's vent could stay down for a number of days. But, Im not an idiot like I said. XD


----------



## Nostrano

Ronerry


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thankspataks*


So there is no way i can get into OCN vent?!?
Because i am failry new?
dumb.


It won't take long... hope to have to add you to the Vent soon


----------



## Chipp

I'll be helping Duke out with these account setups - so you can feel free to drop me a note if you so choose. (But please only one of us







)


----------



## The Duke

Thanks for lending a hand Chipp


----------



## weezymagic

hey. im having troubles.

so i cant hear anything. i think i heard chipp saying to make sure everything works...then no sound?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

How often does the Vent server get used?


----------



## The Duke

Sometime there are but a few members, sometimes there are a large group, and sometimes there are none.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys. Just remember that I no longer setup these account so *DONT* PM me please. Please PM either The Duke *OR* Chipp.


----------



## dr_bowtie

how about a ventrilo thread we can bump when we want others to know we are in there....?

like a revival thread....

I have been in there several times and never see any one....

prolly a good thing though...I never shut up once I start talking...lol


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_bowtie* 
how about a ventrilo thread we can bump when we want others to know we are in there....?

like a revival thread....

I have been in there several times and never see any one....

prolly a good thing though...*I never shut up once I start talking*...lol









I can't imagine whats thats like








I have to reload my surf box and then I'll try to be in there more often when I'm on.

If we did have a thread it would end being miles long in no time. You'd be amazed at how busy it gets in there at times.


----------



## dr_bowtie

well we did it at the street that way with chat and vent....you get a feel that way what time people maybe on by watching the time/date of the post....

I am in Ventrilo almost 24/7 as I have my own but I do have OCN info to log in and I do at times...

I wonder if they have a little image thingy to put in your sig to show when Ventrilo is on like they do for Hamachi....?

may have to check into that...









If you think I am BS'n you about talking...just ask Rado' he'll tell you...


----------



## Chipp

Hey - the way I see it, whats another thread going to harm?







It'd probably fit best it OT, but most of the Vent'ers frequent there anyways. I say go ahead and make it, see if it keeps the odd hours of the day busier.


----------



## dr_bowtie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*









I can't imagine whats thats like








I have to reload my surf box and then I'll try to be in there more often when I'm on.

If we did have a thread it would end being miles long in no time. You'd be amazed at how busy it gets in there at times.


hey nice that you're in ventrilo but not where I can talk to you...lol


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_bowtie*


well we did it at the street that way with chat and vent....you get a feel that way what time people maybe on by watching the time/date of the post....

I am in Ventrilo almost 24/7 as I have my own but I do have OCN info to log in and I do at times...

I wonder if they have a little image thingy to put in your sig to show when Ventrilo is on like they do for Hamachi....?

may have to check into that...









If you think I am BS'n you about talking...just ask Rado' he'll tell you...


Can you possibly find out how to get that Vent icon codded, please?








Then I can propose it to the higher ups









The talking, I was being sarcastic


----------



## dr_bowtie

I'll look in my Ventrilo control panel in the server....


----------



## Retrospekt

The vent icon in the postbit would be pretty sweet, although I have no idea how that would get done. There has to be a way...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Hey, whoever has admin access in Vent, can you go into the user editor and fix my permissions?

I cant go into chat, I cant change channels, I cant private message anyone.

Pretty much all I am allowed to do is connect, disconnect, and talk.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

If this does not get sorted by Duke or anyone then I can pop in and take a look for you a little later mate. I am at work and as such do not have vent here.

Oh and Typefrag are crap because I can still not perform admin tasks using the web interface. Thanks Typefrag.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


If this does not get sorted by Duke or anyone then I can pop in and take a look for you a little later mate. I am at work and as such do not have vent here.

Oh and Typefrag are crap because I can still not perform admin tasks using the web interface. Thanks Typefrag.


I wouldn't recommend using a web interface for Vent, unless you don't know how to use the user editor and Rcon console within Vent itself.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I do know how to use the panels within Vent...thats not a problem. However when I said the web interface it would have made life easier for me when it came to taking a quick look into your problem.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Hey, whoever has admin access in Vent, can you go into the user editor and fix my permissions?

I cant go into chat, I cant change channels, I cant private message anyone.

Pretty much all I am allowed to do is connect, disconnect, and talk.


I'll fix it now. Sorry about that.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thanks Chipp.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

OK, thanks, most of it is fixed now.

But I still can not use private chat with other people.


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onlycodered*


I'm somewhat new to Ventrilo, but I should be able to switch to any channel, right? Every time I try to switch to a channel in the Overclock.net server, I get a message saying "You are not allowed to switch channels manually".


I'm still getting this error a few months later. Someone wanna fix this for me now? lol


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onlycodered*


I'm still getting this error a few months later. Someone wanna fix this for me now? lol


Ask an admin of the server (The Duke and Chipp I believe). Sometimes the priveligies do not go through entirely and you are restricted to do some things.


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Ask an admin of the server (The Duke and Chipp I believe). Sometimes the priveligies do not go through entirely and you are restricted to do some things.


I did that earlier and it was fixed promptly. Thanks goes to The Duke for fixing it so quickly!


----------



## Chipp

All permission issues people posted about should now be fixed, and my inbox is cleared if you PMed me for access.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Sadly there isn't many people on vent as much as I would like there to be. Me sad...


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Sadly there isn't many people on vent as much as I would like there to be. Me sad...


I was on earlier tonight, but even the couple people on there weren't striking up any conversations. lol


----------



## The Duke

For those unaware, problematic members on the Vent will lose there privileges.
Extreme cases will be cited and if appropriate banned from both the Vent and the Forum


----------



## dr_bowtie

It should be understood that the same rules apply in Vent as they do the forums....

I run my Ventrilo server the same way I run the forum I am an Admin of....no tolerance...


----------



## DarkX9109

thinks sorta sucks for me cause im not a person that posts a lot but i sure would like to join the server, is there a cod [email protected] server?


----------



## BizzareRide

I don't understand, whats Ventrilo? A public server?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*


I don't understand, whats Ventrilo? A public server?


Ventrilo is a voice chat server/client.


----------



## wierdo124

Hey Duke, remember we were PMing back and forth because my Ventrilo wouldn't connect? Well, i left it be for awhile and just started it back up, didn't do a thing, hit connect and bam, it worked. Go figure.


----------



## zhevra

Now if i only had 5 rep points : ( and 100 post xD


----------



## wajeeh

alright just need more posts


----------



## The Duke

Sorry people, I've been away for a week and if still needed I'll get to the Vent requests.
Thank You for your patience.


----------



## swisha

when can i expect to join vent? sent request on the 27th of march. No hurry just wondering


----------



## procpuarie

just a question, but why not use teamspeak? it seams that it would be easier to manage and there are a lot more mods for it. it can also be run on linux.


----------



## The Duke

If I've missed adding anyone who meets the requirements, please PM me again.
Sorry if I missed you!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


If I've missed adding anyone who meets the requirements, please PM me again.
Sorry if I missed you!


The same


----------



## Chipp

Dont forget that I can take care of these as well.

We dont want The Duke to have _all_ the fun, now.


----------



## HACKhalo2

Quote:



just a question, but why not use teamspeak? it seams that it would be easier to manage and there are a lot more mods for it. it can also be run on linux.


I use Linux and Ventrilo works great with Crossover, but I also tested it with WINE and it works fairly well too. Haven't tested it with PlayOnLinux, but I'm sure it'll work.


----------



## Thedark1337

pm'ed chipp


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Dont forget that I can take care of these as well.

We dont want The Duke to have _all_ the fun, now.










I'm on vacation and won't have access to address the current PM requests untill July 24, 09. 
So either be patient or send requests to Chipp untill then .
Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Dawlish7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I'm on vacation and won't have access to address the current PM requests untill July 24, 09. 
So either be patient or send requests to Chipp untill then .
Thank you for your cooperation.


No problem have a good holiday


----------



## killnine

I wanted to use vent with a friend when gaming and we couldnt get in. didnt know is was such a doggamn luxury to use voicechat. he's pretty much turned off of OCN and for all the hoops we jumped through, I am too. damn.


----------



## Lige

What hoops?

All you do is just ask Chipp or TheDuke (when he isn't on vacation) to add you and you are done. It really isn't that much of a process.


----------



## Lige

TheDuke or Chipp:

Is it possible to remove the IP Access Limit, because this gets extremely annoying when trying to either change computers and use Vent, or when getting disconnected and trying to reconnect:

Code:


Code:


You have been kicked from the server. Duplicate IP's are not allowed for your account.

Not having duplicate user names works just fine, but when trying to connect from the same IP that happens.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
TheDuke or Chipp:

Is it possible to remove the IP Access Limit, because this gets extremely annoying when trying to either change computers and use Vent, or when getting disconnected and trying to reconnect:

Code:



Code:


You have been kicked from the server. Duplicate IP's are not allowed for your account.

Not having duplicate user names works just fine, but when trying to connect from the same IP that happens.

I poked around and did not see any option that would allow me to change that - perhaps a more experienced Vent admin out there could offer some advice?


----------



## Lige

Server Admin > User Editor > User Name > Duplicate IP's > No Limit

When you login to the Vent Server, the previous user is already kicked because dual names are not allowed on the server in the first place, so the IP Limit is two things. Really annoying when switching from computers, or when an IP Issue arises, and pretty much useless.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
I poked around and did not see any option that would allow me to change that - perhaps a more experienced Vent admin out there could offer some advice?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
Server Admin > User Editor > User Name > Duplicate IP's > No Limit

When you login to the Vent Server, the previous user is already kicked because dual names are not allowed on the server in the first place, so the IP Limit is two things. Really annoying when switching from computers, or when an IP Issue arises, and pretty much useless.

this is indeed the solution, i can have a go at it if you would like chipp


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
this is indeed the solution, i can have a go at it if you would like chipp









You can go right ahead.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
You can go right ahead.









looks like its already taken care of


----------



## Lige

Can we have our phantoms back then?







Haha


----------



## catmmm

No phantoms


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


No phantoms


agree, i think that is dumb anyhow. why do you need a phantom. are you that lazy to switch from room too room. i mean, its just a mouse click away.


----------



## Lige

Joke was intentional. No, phantoms are fun yeah, but they are not necessary.


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Sent ya a PM,

thanks
Allan


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXxALLANxXx* 
Sent ya a PM,

thanks
Allan

Who?
If your refering to me w/regards to the Vent, I don't recall getting one.


----------



## Lige

.... Can someone please change the Duplicate IP's for our Users... again?

It really isn't that hard to just keep it the way it is.

Right Click > Server Admin > User Editor > *namehere* > Network Tab > Duplicate IP's > 2 or No Limit.

When a user logs in from a second machine, the other user gets booted off anyways because the permissions for the server are set up to not allow duplicate names. It is pointless to not allow duplicate IP's as it really doesn't do much if anything at all for this Ventrilo Server. Could it please be fixed.... again?


----------



## The Duke

I have no intention of changing the config.
1 member, 1 PC, 1 IP


----------



## Lige

I have to ask then... why was it changed... again? It used to be No Limit. Then it was changed to No Duplicate IP's. Then it was changed to 2 (at least for me). Then it was changed again to No Duplicate IP's.

I don't even see a reason it was changed. As it was fine before this past weekend.


----------



## king_play334

Hey guys, i sent "the duke" a PM on friday or saturdayy its sunday night. j/w how long does it take to setup the vent accounts? I really really really really wana get in!


----------



## The Duke

Usually I get to them in a day or two but sometimes it takes up to a week.
Please resend the request with a password for me to enter in case I missed your request.


----------



## doc2142

PM sent


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doc2142* 
I have sent a pm for a while now and nothing i want to get in the vent too!

Please send a PM to ENTERPRISE









He is the new Vent Leader!


----------



## wirehead

Thanks! Really great work to improve the system.


----------



## viprk24

pm'ed


----------



## Afrodisiac

What do we do if we've forgotten our password? (Sorry







)


----------



## Lige

PM t4ct1c47 or Enterprise and they will change it for you.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
What do we do if we've forgotten our password? (Sorry







)


All updated.

Bung me a PM with a new password and I will change it for you.


----------



## Dilyn

Consider a PM sent. I need a new Vent server to go on


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Added.


----------



## DomeD-

Erm im 30 post short BUT I own my own vent,would never spam and just looking to have a decent convesation with people who arent roten. Do i have to wait




































if yes then =[=[=[=[=[=[=[=[=[
I dont want to forum spam either cause i only post about certain things


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DomeD-*


Erm im 30 post short BUT I own my own vent,would never spam and just looking to have a decent convesation with people who arent roten. Do i have to wait




































if yes then =[=[=[=[=[=[=[=[=[
I dont want to forum spam either cause i only post about certain things



Hello.

Unfortunately you would have to wait until you meet the minimum requirements. It would be unfair to others who have waited if I were to allow you access.

Sorry


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DomeD-* 
Erm im 30 post short BUT I own my own vent,would never spam and just looking to have a decent convesation with people who arent roten. Do i have to wait




































if yes then =[=[=[=[=[=[=[=[=[
I dont want to forum spam either cause i only post about certain things

Only 28 posts short now


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I have no intention of changing the config. 
1 member, 1 PC, 1 IP


I can see how it would be a hastle from an admin standpoint...but please keep in mind all of us don't have the luxury of being in one place constantly...my parents are divorced and I go over my Dad's house every other weekend, so this will probably be bad for me.

Anyway, I'm PMing Enterprise now to get an account. I look forward to talking to you guys (when I'm on my main computer at my Mom's house, I guess...)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
I can see how it would be a hastle from an admin standpoint...but please keep in mind all of us don't have the luxury of being in one place constantly...my parents are divorced and I go over my Dad's house every other weekend, so this will probably be bad for me.

Anyway, I'm PMing Enterprise now to get an account. I look forward to talking to you guys (when I'm on my main computer at my Mom's house, I guess...)


Setting it up now. The Duplicate Ip's are not a problem aslong as you sign out from one place before connecting again at another location.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Setting it up now. The Duplicate Ip's are not a problem aslong as you sign out from one place before connecting again at another location.


Oh okay, thanks for clearing that up. It just confused me the way The Duke said 1 IP. I thought for some reason it saved the IP you logged on from your first time and only let you connect from that IP afterwards. Glad to hear that is not the case, and thank you for setting up my account.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Oh okay, thanks for clearing that up. It just confused me the way The Duke said 1 IP. I thought for some reason it saved the IP you logged on from your first time and only let you connect from that IP afterwards. Glad to hear that is not the case, and thank you for setting up my account.










Thats cool


----------



## JoeUbi

You should use the Speex codec. It's better quality and is compatible with both Macs and PC!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I could look into the use of other Codecs. Are you saying that the codec we use is not compatible with Macs ?


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
I could look into the use of other Codecs. Are you saying that the codec we use is not compatible with Macs ?

Last I checked, no. Can you send me my vent password? I've seem to have lost it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


Last I checked, no. Can you send me my vent password? I've seem to have lost it.


PM me a new password please.


----------



## JoeUbi

Yup, you guys use GSM 6.10 which is not compatible with Macs or Linux.







Speex works on every platform and is the best quality.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I will look into Codec changes. Cheers.


----------



## JoeUbi

Cool beans. On my server with NuclearFallout all it required was a simple change of a setting.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well I have changed it so that Globally it uses the Speex codec but I am still making changes. All will be finished tonight. Mac and Linux users should be fine now.


----------



## el gappo

Dawlish may actually cry with joy


----------



## ENTERPRISE

LMAO...that would be recorded.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

25 posts down...75 more to go








also 4 more rep to go in order to get in the vent server


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Rules Updated.

*Your account details*

Your login details to the ventrilo server is for your use and yours only. If we find that someone other than yourself is using your account to utilize Ventrilo in anyway you will be BANNED !

Once we have setup your account you will be notified via PM, and are free to enjoy the server whenever you'd like.









Hope to see you in the server soon!


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388* 
25 posts down...75 more to go








also 4 more rep to go in order to get in the vent server










Play less Crysis (and GTA IV), post more on OCN


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


*Complaint lodging within Ventrilo

* Please only log valid complaints agaisnt other user abusing ventrilo or breaking the rules. Complaints made for ''Fun'' could result in your account having limited access. This is due to recent flooding of the Complaint system with non relevant complaints. User it properly! Abuse it and your account may be forfeit.

Rule Update


----------



## Explicit

Enterprise, did you get my pm regarding Vent access?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I did indeed.

I have a few I need to take care of and they will be done tomorrow at latest. Thanks.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Derp


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All recent Pm's for access have been done. Sorry for the delay. I have had a lot n my plate the last few days.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Just a heads up to any member's who want vent access. I check OCN every day and do deal with any Vent access PM's I recieve straight away. Even if I'm not online, simply send me a PM and I'll set up your Vent account as soon as I log back in.


----------



## czin125

is the username for the vent the same as the forum account?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yes that's correct.


----------



## Preim

PM'd


----------



## Erick Silver

PM'd Enterprise


----------



## JorgyBaby

PM'd







Looking forward to it


----------



## ikillerzi

pm'd


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All accounts setup.


----------



## Drackula2000

YGPM Enterprise!


----------



## SirLagALot

Is the post number condition an indicator for activity?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SirLagALot* 
Is the post number condition an indicator for activity?

Yes and no but it can be an indicator of your contributions to OCN.


----------



## csscmaster3

PM'd ENTERPRISE


----------



## SirLagALot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Yes and no but it can be an indicator of your contributions to OCN.









I don't suppose my wonderful post:rep ratio could entitle me access?
EDIT: curse the freebies section and its allure, else it was 4:11


----------



## NCspecV81

epic win..join us now.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SirLagALot* 
I don't suppose my wonderful post:rep ratio could entitle me access?
EDIT: curse the freebies section and its allure, else it was 4:11

Im afraid as much as that's a nice ratio...We all have to stick to the requirements


----------



## jshay

Join OCN Vent and make friends for life!


----------



## Harrier

YGPM Enterprise


----------



## elson

Pm to ENTERPRISE


----------



## sloththeshovel

I play more than post


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Just had some Pm's that are incorrectly formatted. Do not just ASK me for Vent access. You need to follow the procedure set out in the 1st post. Any Pm'es I get that do not follow the details in the 1st post will go ignored. If you cannot be bothered then I cannot either. Two way street guys !


----------



## Lige

Bump


----------



## el gappo




----------



## jshay

YouTube- Star Trek: Enterprise Theme Song


----------



## Lige

Bump!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Guys...got a load of pm's not formatted correctly. Please check page 1 of this thread !


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Guys...got a load of pm's not formatted correctly. Please check page 1 of this thread !

Did they get p90X?


----------



## Lige

If they havn't received P90X they aren't a winner.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Really guys ?


----------



## chef098

Are the requirements one or the other? I dont have the req, but I meet the posts and I have been a member for a long time (lurker mostly).


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I am afraid you must have all of the requirements.


----------



## Andy!

i need to get some more rep


----------



## Coldharbour

Pm'd


----------



## Seanicy

PM'd

On BC2 mostly...see you all on the battlefield


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All pm's answered to date !


----------



## TempestxPR

omg i need some rep pronto but how?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TempestxPR* 
omg i need some rep pronto but how?

Help others with there computer/tech issues


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

PMed


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All accounts sent to me yesterday will be validated tonight. Thanks


----------



## Volcom13

Sweet.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
*Complaint lodging within Ventrilo*

Please only log valid complaints *agaisnt* other user abusing ventrilo or breaking the rules. Complaints made for ''Fun'' could result in your account having limited access. This is due to recent flooding of the Complaint system with non relevant complaints. Use it properly! Abuse it and your account may be forfeit.


A typo there ENTERPRISE


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
A typo there ENTERPRISE









Ta bro..Will correct it


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:

*Vent Recording. Must stay enabled!*

We run a friendly Vent server and wish it to stay just that, friendly !. However there are times in which people will cause trouble. We use the recording feature as evidence against those few members who wish to cause issues. *ALL* vent members *MUST* have there abitlity to be recorded *ENABLED*. You may *NOT* Disable it. Those seen to have disabled it will be treated as if they are guilty of hiding something and as such may have their Ventrilo access revoked or modified. This is in an effort to keep OCN Ventrilo an enjoyable place to be. Thanks.
.............................................
Rule Update. Please see OP for full list of rules.


----------



## NCspecV81

You mean there is a way to disable yourself being recorded? o.0


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
You mean there is a way to disable yourself being recorded? o.0

There is but doing so would not put you in the bet position


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
There is but doing so would not put you in the bet position









PM'ed

and I"m wondering, how do I turn the recording thing on?

is it on "on" by default?

Thanks


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
PM'ed

and I"m wondering, how do I turn the recording thing on?

is it on "on" by default?

Thanks

It is not on by default.

You need to select it







Have a look at the menu tabs


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
PM'ed

and I"m wondering, how do I turn the recording thing on?

is it on "on" by default?

Thanks


----------



## Blackhawk4

Enterprise doesn't talk to us anymore


----------



## Aaroman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4* 
Enterprise doesn't talk to us anymore









I know


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Once I get a new MIC I will guys...Do not worry hehe.


----------



## Aaroman

yayaya


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Once I get a new MIC I will guys...Do not worry hehe.

I got a boom mic I can give ya, but you'll likely want a 3.5mm M to F extension cable.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Pm'd Enterprise in the format. Hope to talk to you guys soon!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4* 
I got a boom mic I can give ya, but you'll likely want a 3.5mm M to F extension cable.

Cheers dude. However I have one sorted







Thanks for the offer though. Very kind.

Rule Update:

Quote:

Ventrilo Private Chat

For Our Ventrilo Staff to make contact with members within Ventrilo we need members to keep Private Chat enabled. Once again this is a REQUIRMENT for the use of Vent. Please make sure you have it enabled. Please see below and an illustration so that you may check yours is enabled.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

** Sigh *. I KEEP GETTING PM'S ASKING FOR VENTRILO ACCESS IN THE COMPLETELY WRONG WAY.

Please do not sent me a PM just saying ''Set me up''

READ THE OP AND APPLY PROPERLY....ITS NOT MUCH TO ASK !*


----------



## jshay

^That's a total "Umad?" moment.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah, Please do not come in here asking for Sympathy REP...It is against OCN rules and is way uncool.


----------



## fshizl

i sent proper pm, hope to be on vent soon!!


----------



## jshay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fshizl*


i sent proper pm, hope to be on vent soon!!


Get this man an account Enterprise. Give him the star treatment.

Oh also, why haven't you been on recently Enterprise?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I have been busy with other things recently with OCN and off of OCN lol


----------



## footlong44

hi.
how do i use ventrilo?


----------



## jemping

Quote:



Originally Posted by *footlong44*


hi.
how do i use ventrilo?


read the first page.
You will find all the info there..


----------



## footlong44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jemping* 
read the first page.
You will find all the info there..

thanks, i noticed later.


----------



## Nelson2011

pm'ed you enterprise


----------



## Korben

PMed. Enterprise.


----------



## smartasien

pmed. Enterprise.


----------



## Aqualoon

PM'd Enterprise


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All accounts will be setup within 48 Hours. Thanks


----------



## Aqualoon

You're awesome, thanks Enterprise


----------



## TrippinBimmer

What do we do in Ventrilo? I know its a chat with headset and mic. Not sure we are gaming tho?

-TrippinBimmer


----------



## jshay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrippinBimmer*


What do we do in Ventrilo? I know its a chat with headset and mic. Not sure we are gaming tho?

-TrippinBimmer


Just talk. Play some games, help each other out. It's lols.


----------



## MacG32

PMed Enterprise


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All accounts PM'ed to me up to this time have been added !


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
All accounts PM'ed to me up to this time have been added !

I can't log on


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Fixed you should be able to login with he details you provided me.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Fixed you should be able to login with he details you provided me.


Thank you


----------



## CoolPrizes

lol... If only you accepted passwords in SHA1 hash. lol Dun like giving out passwords to people.

Wait... You can change your password directly in the application right? lol


----------



## Lige

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoolPrizes*


lol... If only you accepted passwords in SHA1 hash. lol Dun like giving out passwords to people.

Wait... You can change your password directly in the application right? lol


You can, and then you wouldn't be able to log in again.







Our vent is set up so that we have to add users to be able to access the vent server. So your password is set in stone, and no one other then Enterprise or Tacticat can change or see it.


----------



## theblah

PMed Enterprise


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CoolPrizes* 
lol... If only you accepted passwords in SHA1 hash. lol Dun like giving out passwords to people.

Wait... You can change your password directly in the application right? lol

If you are uncomfortable with giving me a password it should be a password just for vent. Don't give me a commonly used one.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


If you are uncomfortable with giving me a password it should be a password just for vent. Don't give me a commonly used one.



Hmmmm someone should have told me that before I gave you a pw to my paypal, steam, and bank account. o.0


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Hmmmm someone should have told me that before I gave you a pw to my paypal, steam, and bank account. o.0


lol !


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Hmmmm someone should have told me that before I gave you a pw to my paypal, steam, and bank account. o.0


hahaha game over
GG


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Please remember that we DO NOT allow 4CHAN discussions or linking in Ventrilo. Those found doing so will be punished accordingly.


Reminder.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Reminder.


Awww


----------



## Aaroman




----------



## tonu42

Why not remove the 20 rep because some of us ocn'ers need help and aren't always very helpful to others. Cause I'd really like some guys helping me on my new rig getting it oc'ed to a nice point.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Sorry the 20 REP limit will remain. This is to deter spammers and troublemakers just joining to vent.


----------



## el gappo

You're not likely to get help with a build on vent... It's full of fanboys and people playing games. Unless you want to talk to redhat about ram non stop for a year or 2


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
You're not likely to get help with a build on vent... It's full of fanboys and people playing games. *Unless you want to talk to redhat about ram non stop for a year or 2*









Most boring conversations ever


----------



## Tech-Boy

I just sent PM


----------



## nepas

Anyone tried to access via Android?I have set it up but dont think its working,it says I am connected but I cant see anyone else


----------



## Rixon

Pm'd Enterprise.


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rixon* 
Pm'd Enterprise.

same


----------



## ENTERPRISE

If you have any issues please PM me Directly. As it stands this thread is now closed.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

New vent Requirements:

In order to be set up with an account for the Ventrilo server we require you to have the following:

Have been a member on Overclock.Net for 2 weeks +
Have a minimum 20 Posts
Have a working Microphone ( Yes, upon entering if you do not have one you will have your account removed ).


----------



## Xraven771

whats happened to vent no one is on ... every one moved to a different one ?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


whats happened to vent no one is on ... every one moved to a different one ?


Yup.


----------



## Chilly

Hey Enterprise, I sent you a PM yesterday, I'm wondering did you get it?


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Yup.


is there a way of getting into this new one that everyone has moved to ? need to pm anyone ?


----------



## Chilly

Just received your PM Enterprise, thanks!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Anytime. All Pm's answered and added to Ventrilo.


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


is there a way of getting into this new one that everyone has moved to ? need to pm anyone ?


when vent started dying, it was just the bc2 regulars, who now hang out in a seperate vent, and then there was the group with everyone else in it. Ncspec-Elgappo


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


is there a way of getting into this new one that everyone has moved to ? need to pm anyone ?


You wouldn't want to get into the "new" one.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


You wouldn't want to get into the "new" one.


Why not? Never seen you on there


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Why not? Never seen you on there










Maybe it has changed, I dunno.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Guys. I would just like to mention that we do not support the discussion of other Vent servers on OCN.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Guys. I would just like to mention that we do not support the discussion of other Vent servers on OCN.


Agreed, especially not the official JLS vent!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
Agreed, especially not the official JLS vent!

...Jeez


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enterprise* 
guys. I would just like to mention that we do not support the discussion of other vent servers on ocn.

... Why?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR* 
... Why?

Conflict of interest considering we host our own.


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Conflict of interest considering we host our own.

Well Duh! come on guys- get in the OCN vent and quit farting around.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Does anyone ever use the Vent at all anymore? I have been on here several times just looking to see if there is anyone on to chat with and there has yet to be one person on there lol. Maybe I can set up a time for some people to hop on a BS with me.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Does anyone ever use the Vent at all anymore? I have been on here several times just looking to see if there is anyone on to chat with and there has yet to be one person on there lol. Maybe I can set up a time for some people to hop on a BS with me.

Be my guest and arrange an event if you wish


----------



## lawrencendlw

Awesome I'll make a separate post to arrange an event for tomorrow evening so that the salty dogs can school us noobs on the finer art of overclocking and other subjects such as folding. Look for another thread under the news and info section to sign up for the "Event"


----------



## lawrencendlw

ok so since I cannot make my own thread here I made one under the "off topic" thread. Here's a link to it:

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/7...l#post10164099


----------



## ColdRush

Guys, I think I heard a tumbleweed...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Sorry for the delay in adding recent Ventrilo accounts. They will be completed tonight !


----------



## leekaiwei

Is there no option to change our password once it has been set?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leekaiwei* 
Is there no option to change our password once it has been set?

You'll have to PM Enterprise since he is the Ventrilo Administrator. He can help you with changing your login info.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leekaiwei*


Is there no option to change our password once it has been set?


Sorry but no there is not. I assign the password you give me for use. If you want it changed, I have to change it for you.


----------



## leekaiwei

ahh ok then. i've pm'd you


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Great I will attend to that today !


----------



## lawrencendlw

So I would like to get a Vent Event (pun intended







) going soon. maybe I should schedule it a few weeks in advance to give people enough notice so that we will have a good turn out, or at least better than the 1 person (myself and I don't need vent to talk to myself, I do that enough on my own







) that attended the last event that I tried to do (for everyone else's defense I did only give a couple of days notice). So what day/time do you think I should try to hold an event? I know this isn't the thread for that but this is the only thread that I know for sure that you (Enterprise) have subscribed to







. I'll PM you to just in case.


----------



## thiru

Is it me or was there a rep requirement before? I don't see it anymore.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Sooo... Enterprise, Apparently I am globally muted in vent. Could you please fix that for me. Thanks man.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Sooo... Enterprise, Apparently I am globally muted in vent. Could you please fix that for me. Thanks man.


----------



## thiru

Nice deliberate double post.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Sooo... Enterprise, Apparently I am globally muted in vent. Could you please fix that for me. Thanks man.

Fixed. Please also PM me with issues like this if it needs attention as it will get my attention quicker as I see to more threads than just this one and on that note please do not double post.

Cheers.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Fixed. Please also PM me with issues like this if it needs attention as it will get my attention quicker as I see to more threads than just this one and on that note please do not double post.

Cheers.


what happened to the rep requirements.....lol not that I do go onto vent *that* often


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


what happened to the rep requirements.....lol not that I do go onto vent *that* often

















Just to make it easier to apply for membership. After review, the last reqs seemed a little strict perhaps.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Just to make it easier to apply for membership. After review, the last reqs seemed a little strict perhaps.


ahh, why not just lower the requirement instead of 35 reps to like 10-15 reps instead? that way we could still have our rep requirement in place...and it looks like not many people no knowing about OCN removing the rep requirements. Maybe a mass PM to everyone or an announcement to tell them that vent is now opeN?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


ahh, why not just lower the requirement instead of 35 reps to like 10-15 reps instead? that way we could still have our rep requirement in place...and it looks like not many people no knowing about OCN removing the rep requirements. Maybe a mass PM to everyone or an announcement to tell them that vent is now opeN?


I have decided to remove the REP Req for now. As for a Mass PM. Not really needed. For those wanting Vent access will get all the info they need by visiting this thread.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Actually it was accedentally because I have had net issues at the moment so it does that to me sometimes









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Nice deliberate double post.


----------



## philhalo66

why is there never anybody in the ventrilo its always empty im lonely playing BC 2 by myself


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


why is there never anybody in the ventrilo its always empty im lonely playing BC 2 by myself


same, thats what I nearly never go on


----------



## lawrencendlw

I will regularly be on vent as soon as I resolve my issue with it so I can connect.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Pm's regarding Vent accounts will be dealt with either tomorrow or over the weekend. The delay is due to System migration and myself falling ill.

Thanks.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm sorry to hear that man and I hope that you feel better. Make yourself a Hot toddy (or 2 or 3 or 4







) and take it easy this weekend.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Pm's regarding Vent accounts will be dealt with either tomorrow or over the weekend. The delay is due to System migration and myself falling ill.

Thanks.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All accounts added sorry for the delay.

*Also I will no longer reply to PM's that do not bother to conform to the OP.*


----------



## chef098

Sorry about my PM! Just as I clicked send I read the format for the PM's.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Away this weekend. All Vent requests PM'ed to myself will be dealt with on Sunday or Monday. Alternatively you can PM t4ct1c47.

Thanks.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

having issues

Connected to server but unable to authenticate your login name and password. Make sure you entered the correct global server password or the password for your unique login name. You will be automatically banned if you try connecting with the wrong password several more times, so be sure you have the correct password before you try again. Passwords are case sensitive and must be completely retyped if you are making a change to it. The password will always be displayed as 8 (*'s or dots) even if the actual length of the password is shorter or longer then 8. You should also verify that you entered the correct IP address (or hostname) and Port number. If the port number is wrong you are connecting to the wrong server.

i put in the login name and pass that was given to me and not working


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy* 
having issues

Connected to server but unable to authenticate your login name and password. Make sure you entered the correct global server password or the password for your unique login name. You will be automatically banned if you try connecting with the wrong password several more times, so be sure you have the correct password before you try again. Passwords are case sensitive and must be completely retyped if you are making a change to it. The password will always be displayed as 8 (*'s or dots) even if the actual length of the password is shorter or longer then 8. You should also verify that you entered the correct IP address (or hostname) and Port number. If the port number is wrong you are connecting to the wrong server.

i put in the login name and pass that was given to me and not working

I will look at it tonight. However please be sure you are using our NEW ventrilo address which can be found on the OP.

Thanks.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All requests dealt with as of this post.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Can you please make sure that when you set people up for their accounts that you uncheck "Globally mute"? I found at least 1 more lately that has been globally muted like I was when I first logged on to the OCN vent. Thanks in advance Enterprise,,,,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
All requests dealt with as of this post.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah its all sorted now. I have been massively busy and getting accounts setup quickly Meaning that sometimes I check the globally mute box by mistake.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Oh I totally understand man. I used to be the admin for a 100 man vent server so I know that sometimes when setting people up (especially when you have like 30 people to setup in a day) you get into a grove and accedentally check a box here or there that isn't correct lol. No harm done. I was just trying to make you aware of the fact. I know one person for a fact that had been globally muted was FrozenW... We tried to get it to work last night but its pretty futile when you aren't around lol. Thanks again for all the help and sorry to cause you so much work lately with the new channel and influx of new people wanting to hop on but hopefully now we will have people using the vent again, even if it's just the [email protected] channel, and then maybe more people will see a lot of people logging in and the 50 man server wont go to waste.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Yeah its all sorted now. I have been massively busy and getting accounts setup quickly Meaning that sometimes I check the globally mute box by mistake.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey man its cool. I do not mind setting up all the users and arranging new channels. It is not too much of a task and if it means the Vent server gets utilized again like it used to then I have no complaints.

Yeah FrozenW Pm'ed me regarding the issue. I have now sorted it for him and made him aware.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Awesome, Thanks again bud... you never fail to come through for us. I nominate Enterprise for Mod of the Year... oh wait that award is for computer mods? Well crap I nominate you anyways lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Hey man its cool. I do not mind setting up all the users and arranging new channels. It is not too much of a task and if it means the Vent server gets utilized again like it used to then I have no complaints.

Yeah FrozenW Pm'ed me regarding the issue. I have now sorted it for him and made him aware.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Awesome, Thanks again bud... you never fail to come through for us. I nominate Enterprise for Mod of the Year... oh wait that award is for computer mods? Well crap I nominate you anyways lol.

Heheh Cheers mate. I just do my part like all the other staff do here.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah but you do it with style and grace lol...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Heheh Cheers mate. I just do my part like all the other staff do here.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

LMAO...Well I try hehe.


----------



## Jync

Is this server not public? I can't get in because of username/password error


----------



## lawrencendlw

You need to go to page one of this thread and follow the directions and then Enterprise will set you up and you can get in. It's not public because it was probably abused in the past and so they had to lock it down.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jync* 
Is this server not public? I can't get in because of username/password error


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Indeed the server was locked exclusively for OCN members. We would get spammers in all the time before I put the system in place.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Shame it's always empty.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Shame it's always empty.










Unfortunately its not utilized much these days. That may change in the future


----------



## lawrencendlw

It will change if I have anything to say about it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Unfortunately its not utilized much these days. That may change in the future


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Once again I am getting Pm's that do not comply to the registration format as detailed on the OP. I will no longer answer ANY Pm's that fail to even read the OP.*


----------



## lawrencendlw

I don't see how people can't read a post that takes about 2 minutes max to read if they want access to the Vent? It's crazy. Oh well I guess they live and they learn.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
*Once again I am getting Pm's that do not comply to the registration format as detailed on the OP. I will no longer answer ANY Pm's that fail to even read the OP.*


----------



## Lefty67

Any L4D2 or BC2 players use this vent? Wouldnt mind getting in some good games when my friends aint online


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All account requests received the last few days will be attended to this evening. Sorry for the Delay.

Yes we do get L4D2 and BC2 players in at various times.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All vent requests will be dealt with by Friday. Sorry for the delay. Been rather busy.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All Pm's answered/added


----------



## MAKATTACK

PM'd to Enterprise...wasn't sure which Enterprise to use...V1, v2 etc..


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All Vent accounts will be added This week as of Friday. Unfortunately this is due to a delay in administration. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump. Please remember when applying to read the OP and include the username to be used ( Which has to be your forum name ) and the password of your choice.

Thanks again.


----------



## mdmsupra

Would like to log into the vent server.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Appologies for late account creations. All those who have Pm'ed me in the last week will have their accounts created ASAP. Due to the Holiday period I have a lot on and some things are taking a little longer than usual. Sorry for any delay.


----------



## whipple16

pm sent! ready for some TF2


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All requests will be dealt with tonight ! Thanks.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Due to technical difficulties at Typefrags end I am unable to attend to Ventrilo applications at this time. Those who have Pm'ed me and have not had a reply from me, I am sorry for the delay. It will get sorted ASAP !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*At this point no more accounts are being accepted for Ventrilo. Please check back in the future for updates on when applications will be accepted again.*


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Applications for Vent now accepted.


----------



## Mmmmbaato

Wait so do I have to make a new ventrilo account with the same name as my OCN username?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mmmmbaato*


Wait so do I have to make a new ventrilo account with the same name as my OCN username?


Yes. It needs to be the same; that way if there are any problems on Vent it is your name on the line, and not someone elses. So there is no confusion that way.


----------



## Mmmmbaato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yes. It needs to be the same; that way if there are any problems on Vent it is your name on the line, and not someone elses. So there is no confusion that way.


So I make the vent account myself or is it done by the Enterprise?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mmmmbaato*


So I make the vent account myself or is it done by the Enterprise?


You PM Enterprise with the account details (your OCN username and the password you wish to use for to get into the Vent).


----------



## Mmmmbaato

Thanks! PM'd


----------



## PhilWrir

PMd
Ill be on from time to time.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Accounts added !.


----------



## redhat_ownage

i love you kim <3 always and forever.
but t4ct1c47 asked me to give him a child.


----------



## beers

I can't say I've ever seen anyone on that vent..


----------



## coreyL

Hey. I got an authentication a LONG time ago, but can't remember my login stuff, mind helping out?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12463697*
> Hey. I got an authentication a LONG time ago, but can't remember my login stuff, mind helping out?


Please PM me with a new Password. Your username will be the same as your forum username but if you give me a new password via PM I can re-activate it so to speak.


----------



## charliehorse55

Is there a specific time when more people come online? For a site as large as OCN you'd figure there'd be at least a few people online at all times.

Place is a ghost town!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

There was a group that came to the Vent server, however they chose to go elsewhere, at this point in time there has not been another group of regulars, Something I would like to change hopefully in the near future.


----------



## phazer11

aww that's dissapointing would've enjoyed talking with you all








It's dissapointing to see a vent server go to waste


----------



## Sin100

There seems to be enough people wanting to go into the vent, they just dieter away when they see nobody in, and the cycle continues. It's the same with the game servers.

I would advise making a "i'm in vent, come in now" type of thread, so you can all subscribe to it and when someone makes a post you all see the thread come up in your usercp and jump in the server.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100;12727717*
> There seems to be enough people wanting to go into the vent, they just dieter away when they see nobody in, and the cycle continues. It's the same with the game servers.
> 
> I would advise making a "i'm in vent, come in now" type of thread, so you can all subscribe to it and when someone makes a post you all see the thread come up in your usercp and jump in the server.


Very good idea, Anyone want to start one ? It does not specifically have to be myself


----------



## Sin100

Where do you think it would be best suited?
I can't seem to think of a section that it would fit in.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


There seems to be enough people wanting to go into the vent, they just dieter away when they see nobody in, and the cycle continues. It's the same with the game servers.

I would advise making a "i'm in vent, come in now" type of thread, so you can all subscribe to it and when someone makes a post you all see the thread come up in your usercp and jump in the server.


There used to be one I think, but its buried somewhere in this forum...


----------



## W4LNUT5

Bump. OCN vent still exists, people


----------



## ENTERPRISE

That it does. Some improvements are on there way soon. Watch this space !


----------



## Sin100

I made a thread for users to bump to fill the Ventrilo server. I thought off topic would be the best possible place as the server is not limited to team/in-game talking.

This thread can be found HERE.


----------



## thiru

So... why are guest accounts enabled again?


----------



## Epona

I believe guest accounts can only listen, they can't actually talk.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

We are looking into some different Vent configurations at the moment, so if you see anything odd, it is likely myself making changes. However you should not notice anything.


----------



## phazer11

Awesome. Nice to see people on it XD the times I've been on it's been very few people or none the bump thread I think helps and
You know what gets me? Is I'm suprised more people don't use vent for overclocking. _especially_ newer overclockers I find it easier to listen to someone and have realtime feedback than looking at a guide or instructions on screen etc then looking up and back at the paper/screen and on and on things like that. Especially when things don't go like they do in the guide etc like details the author forgot to add or some difference in hardware etc.
Plus it'd be a big bonus if you're trying something risqué or unknown by many people.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12939782*
> Awesome.
> You know what gets me? Is I'm suprised more people don't use vent for overclocking. _especially_ newer overclockers I find it easier to listen to someone and have realtime feedback than looking at a guide or instructions on screen etc then looking up and back at the paper/screen and on and on things like that. Especially when things don't go like they do in the guide etc like details the author forgot to add or some difference in hardware etc.
> Plus it'd be a big bonus if you're trying something risqué or unknown by many people.


It used to be used for such purposes, but then the community on it died out.

Spread the word and help us bring it back to life again. The problem is people join and see no one on so they leave.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


It used to be used for such purposes, but then the community on it died out.

Spread the word and help us bring it back to life again. The problem is people join and see no one on so they leave.


Indeed, was great to have a few in last night woop woop. Lets do it again later !

By the way all those who Pm'ed me for a user account has been setup !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Anyone want to keep me company on the Vent server ?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Just shoot me an PM whenever your on and I'll get a message on my phone so if I am available I'll hop on. That goes to anyone that either would like to just shoot the stuff or needs some help with overclocking, a little modding ideas, or any range of general computer/electronic device problems that I might be able to help with. If I don't know the answer to your problem then I won't go on like I do. Instead I will let you know I don't know and find and answer as fast as I can. I'm going to hop on vent now if anyone is on there. If not then I will leave myself in there for a while and just holler when you are in and I will hop back on my computer.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Just shoot me an email at EDITED BY ENTERPRISE whenever your on and I'll get a message on my phone so if I am available I'll hop on.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!


Hey dude, I had to edit your email from your post. We do not allow links to email as it puts your privacy in danger and can be a risk for spamming


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm a computer and electronics engineer. Do you think that I would put an email that I actually care about in a public forum? I know enough about computers to thwart an onslaught of spam emails coming to my account and if I cannot do it then I can always delete the account and make a new one lol. Anyways, I hope that you got my email address before you adjusted my post so that you can email me when you are on vent. Just in case you didn't, I will PM it to you. Anyone else that would like it also so that they can email when they are on then just PM me and I will get it to you. Alternatively, I have tapatalk for my Android phone so I will get a alert (most of the time) on my phone also if I get a PM on here so that will work too I guess but it's not as perfect as my email alerts. Hope to talk to you guys soon on Vent...

Nathan


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I'm a computer and electronics engineer. Do you think that I would put an email that I actually care about in a public forum? I know enough about computers to thwart an onslaught of spam emails coming to my account and if I cannot do it then I can always delete the account and make a new one lol. Anyways, I hope that you got my email address before you adjusted my post so that you can email me when you are on vent. Just in case you didn't, I will PM it to you. Anyone else that would like it also so that they can email when they are on then just PM me and I will get it to you. Alternatively, I have tapatalk for my Android phone so I will get a alert (most of the time) on my phone also if I get a PM on here so that will work too I guess but it's not as perfect as my email alerts. Hope to talk to you guys soon on Vent...

Nathan


You could always just use the link in the original post to check who is online..
http://hostedgames.com/hlstats.php?m...o&game=&veId=2


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13014412*
> I'm a computer and electronics engineer. Do you think that I would put an email that I actually care about in a public forum? I know enough about computers to thwart an onslaught of spam emails coming to my account and if I cannot do it then I can always delete the account and make a new one lol. Anyways, I hope that you got my email address before you adjusted my post so that you can email me when you are on vent. Just in case you didn't, I will PM it to you. Anyone else that would like it also so that they can email when they are on then just PM me and I will get it to you. Alternatively, I have tapatalk for my Android phone so I will get a alert (most of the time) on my phone also if I get a PM on here so that will work too I guess but it's not as perfect as my email alerts. Hope to talk to you guys soon on Vent...
> 
> Nathan


Its not about just you. We have a policy of not allowing email addresses in the open forum. I did not get a chance to log our email so feel free to PM it to me.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Edit: Removed because was meant as PM to Enterprise...


----------



## SpammisT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Edit: Removed because was meant as PM to Enterprise...











I'm just gonna laugh at this, me and my lonely self in Vent.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm on vent and no one is on with me..... Me thinks I'm the lonely one in vent lol.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13020565*
> I'm on vent and no one is on with me..... Me thinks I'm the lonely one in vent lol.


.....Forever alone lol. I will try and get in tonight if I complete maintenance on my machine


----------



## lawrencendlw

What do you have going on with your Rig Enterprise? What maintenance are you doing? Let me know if It's something that I can help you out with ( remember, I am a computer and electronic engineer lol).

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## leekaiwei

Man I'm having trouble getting this to work. What do I do? I did it once ages ago and now I've forgotten how to connect.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13023247*
> What do you have going on with your Rig Enterprise? What maintenance are you doing? Let me know if It's something that I can help you out with ( remember, I am a computer and electronic engineer lol).
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


Oh nothing, Was a simple hardware upgrade, however due to the image of my OS not working I had to re-install. Fun Fun !


----------



## SpammisT

Bump, vent anyone?!


----------



## Lige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;13027979*
> Oh nothing, Was a simple hardware upgrade, however due to the image of my OS not working I had to re-install. Fun Fun !


Learn 2 Acronis True Image with Power Pack


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GH0;13028709*
> Learn 2 Acronis True Image with Power Pack


Yeah will move to that at somepoint.


----------



## redhat_ownage

typefrag had the servers down all day for maintenance they are back up now


----------



## SpammisT

Bumping if anyone wants to get on vent?

Because it's Friday!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Anyone wanna get into vent?


----------



## Dopamin3

So, no one from OCN uses Vent, but a bunch of Spanish speaking guests do. Nice.


----------



## W4LNUT5

At least someone is using it


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I know some of those members lol. I will be in later tonight







I am home again lol.


----------



## crayzcreationz

I need a Vent Account enterprise


----------



## Lige

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crayzcreationz*


I need a Vent Account enterprise


Did you read the first page on how to get one? If so, then wait for the account to be created.

If not, then, read the first page.


----------



## Dissentience

How long is the typical wait time, I PMed a week ago...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


How long is the typical wait time, I PMed a week ago...


Who did you PM as I have no record of a PM from you.


----------



## Dissentience

I PMed you, ENTERPRISE
I will resend


----------



## bucdan

Hmm, I just started using the Vent server again, I was able to login but I'm still marked as a guest and cant go anywhere else but the guest lounge









Hmm, I just sent a pm again/


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan;13449124*
> Hmm, I just started using the Vent server again, I was able to login but I'm still marked as a guest and cant go anywhere else but the guest lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I just sent a pm again/


That's because you didn't login, but in fact joined with a guest account. It was something that had been suggested (allowing guest access in very limited capacity) by a few of the vent/gameserver staff.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All accounts have been added !


----------



## KOBALT

Holy crap! My brother works for TypeFrag! I never knew you guys went through them!. I'll have to talk to him..........


----------



## PoopaScoopa

I'm surprised you haven't switched to Mumble yet being that this _is_ an enthusiast site. Lower latency and positional audio without any monthly fees.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

add me jamm0n


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13502814*
> I'm surprised you haven't switched to Mumble yet being that this _is_ an enthusiast site. Lower latency and positional audio without any monthly fees.


That us not up to me, up to admin, We however will not be moving platforms anytime soon. Thanks.

All account requests will be dealt with tomorrow.


----------



## rickcooperjr

ok this is the first forrum for computers i have ever signed up for and i do have a beast of a computer which is way overkill in my eyes im just not sure how to get into a forrum chat for whether it is worth upgrading from my msi790fx gd70 mobo to the new 890fxa gd70 mobo basicaly keeping all my before said components i have now was wondering if it is realy worth it my computer is listed under my profile


----------



## rickcooperjr

i forgot to add i will be upgrading to the 1090t if i do get the 890fxa gd70 mobo


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*


i forgot to add i will be upgrading to the 1090t if i do get the 890fxa gd70 mobo


You are best off making a new thread under the AMD General Section.


----------



## Scrappy

Why is no one ever in the vent?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Why is no one ever in the vent?


Just not used very often.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

_Well it has been rather a few years that I have run Vent since 2007 lol. It was a very used venue back then. but now the day has come to pass it over to SIN100. Due to the lack of time I now have for the Ventrilo server, I was not able to sort it, not only that but I wanted to move to better possibilities than the Ventrilo server of OCN. So I thank all that have helped myself while running the server and I hope they continue to help SIN100 as they helped myself.

For now however I am OUT thank god lol







_


----------



## rx7racer

Enterpise, thank you for all you have done in keeping up with Vent. It is an under used asset we have here at OCN and yet it still demands a lot to keep up with it.

And Thanks SIN100 for being able to come and spend your time helping keep this wonderful asset going.

Even for myself, you would think OCN's Vent would get a lot more use.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


Enterpise, thank you for all you have done in keeping up with Vent. It is an under used asset we have here at OCN and yet it still demands a lot to keep up with it.

And Thanks SIN100 for being able to come and spend your time helping keep this wonderful asset going.

Even for myself, you would think OCN's Vent would get a lot more use.


Back in the day it was VERY well used and I really enjoyed managing it, however as you say, these days it is underused a lot.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Mumble? Trollface.jpg

For me it's the latency issues during gaming. It's terrible to have told a squad mate to turn around, and have it be too late by the time the message arrives. I can post proof if someone wanted it bad enough.


----------



## Sin100

Updated OP with relevant information.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;13743098*
> Mumble? Trollface.jpg
> 
> For me it's the latency issues during gaming. It's terrible to have told a squad mate to turn around, and have it be too late by the time the message arrives. I can post proof if someone wanted it bad enough.


I wont lie, there are better platforms that Vent for gaming.


----------



## Narokuu

im always in here... like ALWAYS lmao


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustin88*


im always in here... like ALWAYS lmao


I just checked, you definitely are


----------



## Narokuu

ia m here, the cake is a lie, and im a ghost... seriously =))))


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustin88*


ia m here, the cake is a lie, and im a ghost... seriously =))))


Wait wait wait. You're trying to tell me the cake is a farce? And I'm supposed to believe you? There had better be cake..


----------



## Narokuu

well if u remember Glados SAID the cake was a lie... i mean, dose'nt everyone trust portal? just saying... carefully of your answer, they may drag you back in the facility...


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustin88*


well if u remember Glados SAID the cake was a lie... i mean, dose'nt everyone trust portal? just saying... carefully of your answer, they may drag you back in the facility...


But Glados is a liar. The liar said the cake was a lie. This means there must be cake.

On Topic: 
We need people to use/get on vent. Send the PM and get yourself involved. Plenty of tech discussions to be had.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


But Glados is a liar. The liar said the cake was a lie. This means there must be cake.


I'm sure we can put our differences aside, for science.

You monster.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


I'm sure we can put our differences aside, for science.

_You monster._


----------



## Narokuu

LOL! im at work atm, but ill be in OCNs vent all night, from 10pm eastern to 7am, its ym gamer time =))))) see you all there!


----------



## Narokuu

im here..... and thers some moss growing in vent... better get some people in here to fix ths XD


----------



## clock_work

i am in vent today! EchoooEchooo


----------



## justarealguy

Why aren't you in vent? GET IN VENT GUYS. There's a bunch of cool people in here!


----------



## XPD541

I would like to have a VENT acct Please.


----------



## justarealguy

Ventrilo Authentication permits up to 10 guests, so if you have a guest account you can do that.


----------



## Narokuu

i'm in just fine =( seems to be working for me


----------



## Sin100

We do allow up to 10 guests to join, although guests are limited to the guest lounge only.


----------



## Narokuu

i meant my authentication works, i am registered with enterprise, he set me up a few weeks ago, and its working for me, not sure why it stopped for others =(


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;14001901*
> i meant my authentication works, i am registered with enterprise, he set me up a few weeks ago, and its working for me, not sure why it stopped for others =(


It didn't stop, it's just that most people set it up a few years ago and forgot their credentials







.


----------



## Narokuu

o well... then that would be a problem lol


----------



## W4LNUT5

^^

I actually had a bad overclock cause an error that wiped mine out. Access has since been restored, but things happen.


----------



## Narokuu

your from upstate NY, i has lots of friends that live in Rochester area. and i myself reside in the wonderful town of zippo


----------



## justarealguy

If you want your credentials reset, send me or any of the other vent staff a PM. Once everyone gets their clients set up, hopefully we'll get more users on vent.


----------



## Sharang

sent pm!!


----------



## MR KROGOTH

get in here guise we are lonely


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH;14478781*
> get in here guise we are lonely


Surely not


----------



## oEXITo

PM'd


----------



## TitaniumClocker

I pm'd tacticat but he's been offline for 8 hours

perhaps he's sleeping?







people do that? hehe


----------



## crashdummy35

PMd t4ct1c47....


----------



## glycerin256

PM sent (2x, cuz my inbox was full, and I don't want to miss the reply (If there is one))


----------



## NKrader

mmmm looks like its about time for me to join in and chat with you guys


----------



## Modus

PM'd, looking for find some proper BC2 players who are willing to communcate over mic!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus;14756567*
> PM'd, looking for find some proper BC2 players who are willing to communcate over mic!


i do indeed play that. but alas no pm back yet


----------



## Modus

so it's been a few days now and still havent been added...


----------



## Unstableiser

Is it possible for my password to be reset? It's been a very long time since I've used this


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

send sin100 a PM with your new password and he should be able to change it


----------



## Xinoxide

Wry is vent always empty. I want a friend or 2.


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*


Wry is vent always empty. I want a friend or 2.


I know right? I feel like vent should be opened to the public and perhaps have member only channels. I literally haven't seen anyone in over a month.


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdRush;15240059*
> I know right? I feel like vent should be opened to the public and perhaps have member only channels. I literally haven't seen anyone in over a month.


Is it. Guests are allowed to join, however only a small amount of gusts can join and they are limited to the guests lounge.


----------



## Tcatcammando

PM'ed !!!


----------



## Artemus

PM sent.









Edit: PM resent to Sin100 this time.


----------



## oedstlych

I PM'd t4ct1c47 and then Sin100. No response. I'm assuming it got lost or I missed some step.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oedstlych*


I PM'd t4ct1c47 and then Sin100. No response. I'm assuming it got lost or I missed some step.


me too


----------



## NKrader

lol no one is ever on this vent anyways.

and in responce to sending that pm.
he takes a while to respond


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oedstlych*


I PM'd t4ct1c47 and then Sin100. No response. I'm assuming it got lost or I missed some step.


Apologies for the delay. Currently there are only a few individuals who have administrative rights on the Ventrilo server. I am having a hard time contacting t4ct1c47 currently, however I am sure he will respond to my message soon.

I would set you up myself however I currently do not own a home internet connection. If t4ct1c47 does not contact me within a few days I will forward your messages to Chipp who also has administrative rights.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## oedstlych

ok. Thank you Sin100.


----------



## jach11

hmm.. ive seen this a couple of times but never felt like joining. Guess ill join


----------



## ehume

I've been a member of OCN for a while, never saw this before. What's the point? I don't understand.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I've been a member of OCN for a while, never saw this before. What's the point? I don't understand.


It's a place for the gamers on OCN to hang out and chat while they play on OCN servers, or in/on other games.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15623661*
> It's a place for the gamers on OCN to hang out and chat while they play on OCN servers, or in/on other games.


Thanks. Will it still work on the Huddler system?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15624917*
> Thanks. Will it still work on the Huddler system?


Yeah, Vent is an external program


----------



## Stanley Ipkiss

PM'd


----------



## JCG

PM'ed. Will be useful when playing BF3.


----------



## Cyrilmak

I sent a PM but never got a reply.


----------



## exzacklyright

we need to somehow populate vent


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> we need to somehow populate vent


make it public.

its always dead.. ive seen somone on there once


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak*
> 
> I sent a PM but never got a reply.


same here







Oh well.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The vent server is dead and will be taken down in the near future. We have a mumble server now www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net-prizes-to-be-won/0_100


----------

